
SerenityOS: A love letter to '90s user interfaces with a Unix-like core - bpierre
http://serenityos.org/
======
akling
Hello friends! It's always nice to see SerenityOS posted. :)

(Note: The serenityos.org website is pretty barebones, there's a lot more
information over in the GitHub repo.[1])

I'm the principal author of the system, although it has grown quite a lot
since it was first seen on HN back in March of 2019.[2]

The system now has its own HTTPS-capable web browser, JavaScript engine, and
many other applications under development. Over 180 people have contributed
changes and we there's active daily development.

My most recent project has been adding a userspace x86 emulator [3] to the
system that provides the same kind of features as the famous Valgrind.

Happy to answer any questions about the system if anyone has them. Either way,
thanks for checking out the system!

[1]
[https://github.com/SerenityOS/serenity](https://github.com/SerenityOS/serenity)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19537807](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19537807)

[3]
[https://twitter.com/awesomekling/status/1285685093961469955](https://twitter.com/awesomekling/status/1285685093961469955)

